# Centurion LeMans



## cratz2 (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's my recently acquired Centurion LeMans. I picked it up for $20 on eBay (from a local seller) and I am mighty impressed. I replaced the original 5 speed steel wheelset with the 6 speed set of of my 87 Schwinn Tempo and it rides mighty nice!

I've never been very picky about appearances, but I think I'll have to spruce this one up a bit. There is a single scratch almost the entire length of the right side of the top tube and quite a bit of rust on the right side of the upper fork and on the upper head/top tube area. once I strip it down, I have a guy that can paint it perfectly, but I think I might have the fork and the tips of the stays chromed if I can find someone to do it for a reasonable cost.

Also, I think I'll replace the components with period Shimano with either downtube shifters or possibly barcons though I've never used those before.

But it rides like a dream and the areas that are still painted cleaned up quite nicely in my opinion.


----------



## graw (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice find. I like the brown cable housing and centerpull brakes. The crankset is decent too for a mid level bike. I'd suggest bar end shifters if you're going to change them.

I have a LeMans RS which is slightly newer than yours. It rides nice but a bit flexible in the bottom bracket.


----------



## cratz2 (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't know about the brown... I don't think I like it. Last bike I had with brown trim was a red Ross back in the mid 80s. And I really pretty much hated that bike.

The frame is relatively flexy which is to be expected, I guess. But I'm not competitive at all and only ride out of the saddle as an alternate position, not for extra torque. My main bike is a Klein so I'm kinda appreciate getting back into something 'flexy' and 'comfortable'.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

If you want to switch to bar-cons, some Suntour units would be period correct. My son rides a Super LeMans, which is the same frame as yours but with a 6-spd drivetrain, sidepulls, and Suntour bar-cons.


----------

